

Ask HN: How do you keep track of your group/shared expenses ? - mailarchis

We are working on a web application to help people manage and keep track of shared expenses.<p>1. Just wanted to get feedback on what do you guys use to keep track of such expenses ? e.g. apartment rent you split with your room mates,groceries you bought for your home, informal debts/loan<p>2. Is there any problem you face in the current solution you are using ?
======
trin_
we have a shared bank account where everybody transfers his share of the
combined flat and from this bank account the rent/utilities are paid. takes
10min to setup ONCE and never has to be touched again (until the amounts
change but thats at most once a year)

------
jarsj
Buxfer <http://www.buxfer.com/>

------
roam
1\. Spreadsheet shared through Dropbox 2\. No, no problems

------
mailarchis
Thanks for your responses

